# Auckland Blade Show (New Zealand)pics



## bsfsu (Sep 25, 2022)

Hi everyone, I was a vendor at the Auckland Blade Show 2022, it was the first time it has been held scince 2019. It the first blade show I have been to and was a great experience.

The quality of the makers was outstanding and there was a few school kids that took out a few awards for their blades.

Not all kitchen cutlery though.


----------



## Matt Jacobs (Sep 26, 2022)

Is there a way to get a list of the makers that were there? It would be cool to see some of the work. I have a custom from Skye Eilers and it just may be the best knife I have ever owned, I would love to see some of the other makers from the area.


----------



## bsfsu (Sep 26, 2022)

Matt Jacobs said:


> Is there a way to get a list of the makers that were there? It would be cool to see some of the work. I have a custom from Skye Eilers and it just may be the best knife I have ever owned, I would love to see some of the other makers from the area.


Here's the website for the event. There's a list of makers and vendors bio's and contact details.









NZ Knifemakers & Blacksmiths







www.aucklandbladeshow.nz


----------



## bsfsu (Oct 5, 2022)

Wrong thread


----------

